# Noise from buiding site opposite Rimal/Amwaj JBR



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there anyone else out there being affected by noise from the new development on "the walk". It seems that it has now gone to a 24 hour working and its piling, drilling beeping from the trucks and diggers, so much for the signs that ask drivers not to use horns as it is a residential zone! Anyone got any advice who i can contact ( have already contacted Taziz and waiting a reply)? I did go to the site and request to see the Project Manager but was to.d that he only visited once a week and could not give his number out.

I i. Iiiiii

I i imagine families with children are being Affected, especially those on lower floors!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Robbo5265 said:


> Is there anyone else out there being affected by noise from the new development on "the walk". It seems that it has now gone to a 24 hour working and its piling, drilling beeping from the trucks and diggers, so much for the signs that ask drivers not to use horns as it is a residential zone! Anyone got any advice who i can contact ( have already contacted Taziz and waiting a reply)? I did go to the site and request to see the Project Manager but was to.d that he only visited once a week and could not give his number out.
> 
> I i. Iiiiii
> 
> I i imagine families with children are being Affected, especially those on lower floors!



New to Dubai? I'd recommend grabbing some earplugs.

-md000/Mike


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Robbo5265 said:


> Is there anyone else out there being affected by noise from the new development on "the walk". It seems that it has now gone to a 24 hour working and its piling, drilling beeping from the trucks and diggers, so much for the signs that ask drivers not to use horns as it is a residential zone! Anyone got any advice who i can contact ( have already contacted Taziz and waiting a reply)? I did go to the site and request to see the Project Manager but was to.d that he only visited once a week and could not give his number out.
> 
> I i. Iiiiii
> 
> I i imagine families with children are being Affected, especially those on lower floors!


The concerns of residents, especially expats, are of no concern when it comes expanding the glory of Dubai (shopping)!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

JBR........that's a new level of disaster waiting to happen! You can apparently complain to Dubai Municipality but considering this is a major project by a big company here you may not get anything resolved. Besides with the number of people who live there I am sure you're not the first or last who will complain but it won't work unless someone with influence (Emirati, well connected expat) joins in.

There's someone here who recently complained about construction in the night too, maybe in the same area as you?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They are only allowed to carry out construction during certain hours, unless they have a permit which states otherwise.

Most people just call the police to come and shut them down.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> They are only allowed to carry out construction during certain hours, unless they have a permit which states otherwise.
> 
> Most people just call the police to come and shut them down.


I wonder how the tourists in the beach front hotels react, i am sure it is not mentioned when they book their packages!


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Is there anyone else out there being affected by noise from the new development on "the walk". It seems that it has now gone to a 24 hour working and its piling, drilling beeping from the trucks and diggers, so much for the signs that ask drivers not to use horns as it is a residential zone! Anyone got any advice who i can contact ( have already contacted Taziz and waiting a reply)? I did go to the site and request to see the Project Manager but was to.d that he only visited once a week and could not give his number out.
> 
> I i. Iiiiii
> 
> I i imagine families with children are being Affected, especially those on lower floors!


Best way to avoid the nose is to move. That's what I'm doing, after 2 years in JBR the traffic has finally beat me.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Robbo5265 said:


> I wonder how the tourists in the beach front hotels react, i am sure it is not mentioned when they book their packages!


Yea my boss stayed at the Rotana back in January, he has been back in town three times since and has stayed far away from JBR.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

HarryUK said:


> Best way to avoid the nose is to move. That's what I'm doing, after 2 years in JBR the traffic has finally beat me.


Yup I moved out in December (also after 2 years). My reasons for taking the apartment in the first place was a wonderful sea view towards the Palm and beach access. That turned into a view of a huge construction site and having to walk around that site to get to the beach.

Now they are going to be starting the Ferris wheel project next month. I cannot even imagine what that is going to do to things over there. Non-stop trucks hauling in sand on top of everything else

Its too bad, I know some people have always hated JBR but I loved it for the first 21 months.


----------

